# Do you remember when . . . . . . . . .



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It's really amazing to see how far we've come in a year or a little more. I've only been able to experience about 8 months of it, but I was just thinking about how many things have been fixed, added, upgraded, etc - Do you remember when.......

- Every car had really stiff suspension
- Every car had an Alcantara headliner
- No seat heater access at all, much less remotely - no one knew for sure if the hardware was even there
- Many cars were missing "Trunk Garnish"
- There were no dancing cars on the screen and no blind spot detection at all (still needs a beep in my opinion)
- The hands free cell phone calls almost all had echos on them


What else is there? Just a fun look back at the first year or so. And a small bit of insight to those getting cars now what changes and improvements there have been.


----------



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

Panel gap issues. What too soon?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Sorry, couldn't resist!

Additions:
- only way to increase/decrease cruise control speed was on the screen. No scroll wheel capability!!!
- is your car a 2017 or 2018?
- which version of the rear seats do you have?
- where on his trip is You You???


----------



## JCE (Oct 9, 2018)

When everyone worried about the speedometer being on the center screen instead of being in front of them. Does anyone with the Model 3 actually have an issue with looking slightly to the right to check their speed? As I recall, several forum posters seem like that was a deal breaker for them.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Elon Musk (could have) said:


> I told you, you wouldn't care


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

All of the glass had orange effect to partial rear to sunroof only and back to partial rear


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

- cars being delivered with both the original S/X style UMC and the new Model 3 UMC
- all the 3s seen on the road had white numbers on the side
- the rear seats were not heated (and to great debate if they would be under a FW update)
- only energy info was in the trip cards
- no auto wipers


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

It was mandatory to use a car cover when visiting a supercharger.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

JCE said:


> Does anyone with the Model 3 actually have an issue with looking slightly to the right to check their speed?


...Whenever gf takes the 3 and I end up with the SUV...I definitely find myself checking the radio station to see my speed...then have to remember where the analog gauge is, and whether I'm looking at the RPM. School zone, **** I'm doing 3000 rpm.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Do you remember when... (because I really like this thread and want to keep it going):

- when @PTFI was the first M3OC member to get his car and we bombarded him with questions!
- @RiggerJon and @Maevra joining the ranks of "owner" pretty quickly behind PTFI (and joining the ranks of getting bombarded with questions!

Bringing up these specific names because they were all super helpful and I hope they're all doing well. Miss their contributions to our community here!  I actually got a little sad when I tried to tag a few of them above and it didn't work. 

We should set up a hall of fame! I have three nominations for "M3OC Canton" for us to start with!

EDIT: Huh, my tags didn't seem to work (name didn't pop up for me when typing) but sure as sugar, there they are now... odd.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> We should set up a hall of fame! I have three nominations for "M3OC Canton" for us to start with!


PTFI is forever enshrined, not to worry.

https://teslaownersonline.com/members/?key=most_points


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Amazing how fast time flies. Getting out of the car this morning and walking in to work, I just remembered that the horn honk lock confirmation wasn't there even just a few months ago. It's not earth shattering, but those just taking delivery since v9 came out, don't realize how much of the car didn't perform and work like it does today. Much has happened in the last 16 months while these cars have been on the road.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> It's really amazing to see how far we've come in a year or a little more. I've only been able to experience about 8 months of it, but I was just thinking about how many things have been fixed, added, upgraded, etc - Do you remember when.......
> 
> - Every car had really stiff suspension
> - Every car had an Alcantara headliner
> ...


YES I do remember all those! Now that you mention it, my wife hasn't complained about the Bluetooth echo in forever!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

JCE said:


> When everyone worried about the speedometer being on the center screen instead of being in front of them. Does anyone with the Model 3 actually have an issue with looking slightly to the right to check their speed? As I recall, several forum posters seem like that was a deal breaker for them.


People were freaking out for no reason. that never once bothered me and I never think about it now. Took me all of 5 minutes to get used to it. 
Funny now I try to shift all other cars into gear with the windshield wiper stalk


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

LUXMAN said:


> People were freaking out for no reason. that never once bothered me and I never think about it now. Took me all of 5 minutes to get used to it.
> Funny now I try to shift all other cars into gear with the windshield wiper stalk


I just walk away and leave them unlocked and running.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> I just walk away and leave them unlocked and running.


I've done that!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Do you remember when you first joined M3OC and made your first post? I just hit 1000 today!


----------

